# SRATV - April 18th and 19th



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Southern Ridge ATV Trails...

I'm going! Anyone else from bama?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wish i was home i would go stay at the hunting camp to go ride with you guys.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ah. Usually a fun ride. 

For those who don't know, this is located in Dozier, AL.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Our hunting lease is in Owassa, Al which is about 40 miles from the place you are talking about.


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh man you had me for a minute. I thought you were talking about a new cable channel SRA TV


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pics and vids from Saturday 18th

SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0159.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0160.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0161.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0162.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0165.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0166.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0168.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0170.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0175.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0178.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0179.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0180.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket



SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0181.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Did it 2WD 

SRATV_4-18-09 :: MVI_0182.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice!!! Wish I could have gone. How'd the Tee-Rex do?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like a good time...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: nice!!! Wish I could have gone. How'd the Tee-Rex do?


fun to drive that's for sure.
he didn't take it in any pits. Wait till snork, relocate and laws!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool pics and vids, looks like y'all had fun!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

SRATV_4-18-09 :: 101_8538.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

that looks like a fun ride


----------

